# My new betta !!! :)



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I was planning on waiting til Christmas, but we were in a town 2 hours away and happened to see an Earl May so I went in because the walmart here doesn't have crap for fish supplies. So I WAS looking for fish supplies, but I saw some crowntails (they don't have them at my walmart, and they aren't as brightly colored, either) and one in particular that jumped out at me. Since I didn't have another tank (besides my old one gallon) I was about to walk out of the store but my mom asked me if I wanted it... so of course I couldn't say no and she definitely was not helping! Haha.

So on our way back we stopped to get another 5 gallon tank, some gravel and a few caves for him. My silk plants should be here tomorrow and I ordered 8 so I'd have enough for two tanks.

He did survive the 2 hour drive home but it a little scared now, which isn't surprising. I still have him in his cup because I'm sure he's already stressed from the car and I don't want to stress him out more too soon :/



I AM THINKING about naming him Mitsu (meaning three; he is my third betta, ever) but I am still not 100% sure. _Feel free to give me name suggestions if you have any_, I'd appreciate it


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it's a cute name
He's cute!! And I bet once he gets in his new home his color will come out even more!


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

he looks like a marble  nice find


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Very pretty, I had a similar betta while back. Crowntail too.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow he's so pretty!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D'awww, hes adorable!!


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

adorable! he has such pretty coloring!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jealous!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Woah! that betta is so pretty. I love the colors. I would name him Bahari, means Ocean in Swahili


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

He's so pretty! And I think that's a perfect name for him ^^ Congrats on anotehr betta int he family!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! I see you found the picture without my help  more are sure to come!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I browse unanswered threads and then decided I wanted to see some new bettas..and here you were...~ I definitely see his appeal.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I couldn't walk away, haha!
They also had CTs and the only thing I can find around here are VTs. I don't travel two hours from home often


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I called ahead to my lfs and confirmed more than VT's or CT's. Really hoping for a halfmoon.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

The only place around here that I could get anything other than a VT or CT is the specialty fish store in the capital city. I've never even been in there so I could be wrong.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

n3wport said:


> Woah! that betta is so pretty. I love the colors. I would name him Bahari, means Ocean in Swahili


Thanks for the suggestion! I am actually leaning towards Bahari now. It sounds pretty (like him, haha) and I think the meaning ocean suits him quite well... He is already changing colors which reminds me of the waves of the ocean, and he is pretty calm and peaceful (but flares a lot when I take pictures of him. The ocean can be angry, too).

I haven't made a final decision yet, but Bahari is probably #1 on my list right now.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I am actually leaning towards Bahari now. It sounds pretty (like him, haha) and I think the meaning ocean suits him quite well... He is already changing colors which reminds me of the waves of the ocean, and he is pretty calm and peaceful (but flares a lot when I take pictures of him. The ocean can be angry, too).
> 
> I haven't made a final decision yet, but Bahari is probably #1 on my list right now.



he makes me think of an ocean and a sunset, I went to Jamaica this past summer and he matches those colors, no joke!!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

:shock: Oh My Goodness I want him! He is a fantastic Betta! You are so lucky ;-) He looks like a Rainbow How about "Skittles" as a name? He is also a dream Betta so how about "Dreamer" as a name? Congrats on a perfect find :-D


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! I was surprised to find him around here. Most bettas around here are solid colored VTs.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread. Little Bahari is starting to phase out the blue on his fins! It's interesting to watch the change, though.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Aw~ that's a very nice purple he's making tho =D


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow!! from white and blue to purple! thats quite the transition. Looks awesome!! I'm getting even more jealous now haha


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes. He's been changing rapidly so I'm sure he will change more lol


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure he will too. You should keep this updated once in a while. I love seeing color changes


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay. I'll have to upload the picture I have in-between that one and the first ones.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

What a transformation...so cool! The purple looks awesome!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh wow, that's cool. I've read threads talking about color changes, but I didn't expect it to be such a dramatic change - or such a fast change! Very cool.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Ayala? Wondering how much experience you have with marbles or light-colored betta?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha, none until I got this little guy.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That's what I thought. Sorry, just wondering about some 'holes' I think I'm seeing on Seiya and no one's been able to take a look for me yet. Just you know, doing what us fishy mommies do. Worrying.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you make a new thread about it?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea but no one answered so I just spent a few hours looking for more info. Finally decided that it can't hurt to add a bit of aq salt (as it won't kill the marimo or bamboo if it's in small amounts) and just keep an eye on him. But now to go relax and eat icecream!


----------



## Noobetta (Dec 7, 2012)

i like how we could see the color change of his fins obviously means that he is growing. I would Luhhhhve to have a crowntail like this


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes! The blue in his fins is almost completely gone, now! He's much smaller than my older Betta.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I was reading something somwehere earlier about marbles and saw this setof photos where this solid turquoise bettaturned into a cambodian butterfly betta just because of the color-changing gene over time. Was nifty.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm really interested in seeing what he'll do next  he's not fully grown and might look like a totally different fish when he is!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm kinda sad that his blue is all gone, but he's such a spunky little guy. He always jumps out of the water at my fingers if I hold them above my tank and he was playing "peek-a-boo" with me earlier xD


----------

